# phpmyadmin kein Zugriff, per Console geht?!



## chrisi99 (24. Mai 2011)

Hallo Leute!

ich hab nach meinem Problem mit dem Anlegen der Webverzeichnisse (dank Till schnell behoben) noch ein kleines Problem mit meinem phpmyadmin...

vorweg: mysql läuft, per Console können auch alle angelegten User einloggen und neu angelegte Datenbanken erscheinen sofort. Ebenso funktioniert das Zugriff von auf dem Server liegende Websites, nur das Login im phpmyadmin scheitert mit der Meldung:


```
#1045 - Access denied for user [EMAIL="'xxx'@'localhost'"]'xxx'@'localhost'[/EMAIL] (using password: YES)
```
In der /usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/mysql_clientdb.conf steht das korrekte Passwort für root, ebenso habe ich der  /etc/phpmyadmin/config.inc.php


den auth_type auf cookie und die Zeilen 


```
$cfg['Servers'][$i]['AllowRoot'] = TRUE;
$cfg['Servers'][$i]['AllowNoPassword'] = FALSE;
```
hinzugefügt... leider lässt mich pma noch immer nicht hinein :/

weiß jemand Rat?

LG
Chris


----------



## Till (24. Mai 2011)

Welche Optionen hast Du beim Erstellen der Datenbank in ISPConfig ausgewählt?


----------



## chrisi99 (24. Mai 2011)

Type: MySQL
Database charset: DB-Default
Remote Access: ja
Remote Access IPs [blank]
Active: ja

Die Namen habe ich sicherheitshalber ohne Unterstriche, Punkte etc gewählt!


----------



## Till (24. Mai 2011)

Das sollte ok sein. Checke mal die /etc/hosts Datei, ob dort als IP für localhost auch wirklcih die 127.0.0.1 drin steht.


----------



## chrisi99 (24. Mai 2011)

ja, da ist die 127.0.0.1 als localhost imho korrekt eingetragen...

danke für deine Hilfe!

LG


----------



## Till (25. Mai 2011)

Kannst Du Dich denn als root User in phpmyadmin einloggen?


----------



## chrisi99 (25. Mai 2011)

nein, nur in der Konsole, Phpmyadmin nimmt gar keinen der Logins!

LG


----------



## Till (26. Mai 2011)

Ok, das ist schonmal gut zu wissen, denn dann ist es kein problem von ISPConfig oder den von ispconfig angelegten Datenbanken.

Poste bitte mal die Config Datei von phpmyadmin.


----------



## chrisi99 (26. Mai 2011)

Nein, an sich läuft alles bisher großartig!


```
* Server(s) configuration
 */
$i = 0;
// The $cfg['Servers'] array starts with $cfg['Servers'][1].  Do not use $cfg['Servers'][0].
// You can disable a server config entry by setting host to ''.
$i++;
/* Authentication type */
//$cfg['Servers'][$i]['auth_type'] = 'cookie';
/* Server parameters */
//$cfg['Servers'][$i]['host'] = 'localhost';
//$cfg['Servers'][$i]['connect_type'] = 'tcp';
//$cfg['Servers'][$i]['compress'] = false;
/* Select mysqli if your server has it */
//$cfg['Servers'][$i]['extension'] = 'mysql';
/* Optional: User for advanced features */
// $cfg['Servers'][$i]['controluser'] = 'pma';
// $cfg['Servers'][$i]['controlpass'] = 'pmapass';
/* Optional: Advanced phpMyAdmin features */
// $cfg['Servers'][$i]['pmadb'] = 'phpmyadmin';
// $cfg['Servers'][$i]['bookmarktable'] = 'pma_bookmark';
// $cfg['Servers'][$i]['relation'] = 'pma_relation';
// $cfg['Servers'][$i]['table_info'] = 'pma_table_info';
// $cfg['Servers'][$i]['table_coords'] = 'pma_table_coords';
// $cfg['Servers'][$i]['pdf_pages'] = 'pma_pdf_pages';
// $cfg['Servers'][$i]['column_info'] = 'pma_column_info';
// $cfg['Servers'][$i]['history'] = 'pma_history';
// $cfg['Servers'][$i]['designer_coords'] = 'pma_designer_coords';
/*
 * End of servers configuration
 */
/*
 * Directories for saving/loading files from server
 */
$cfg['UploadDir'] = '';
$cfg['SaveDir'] = '';

$cfg['SuhosinDisableWarning'] = true;
$cfg['PmaNoRelation_DisableWarning'] = true;
$cfg['Servers'][$i]['AllowRoot'] = TRUE;
$cfg['Servers'][$i]['AllowNoPassword'] = FALSE;
```
Danke für deine Hilfe!

LG


----------



## Till (26. Mai 2011)

Sieht ok aus. Ich hab bei mir nur die folgenden zeilen nicht drin:

$cfg['SuhosinDisableWarning'] = true;
$cfg['PmaNoRelation_DisableWarning'] = true;
$cfg['Servers'][$i]['AllowRoot'] = TRUE;
$cfg['Servers'][$i]['AllowNoPassword'] = FALSE;

Kannst sie ja testweise mal auskommentieren und dann erneut versuchen Dich als root mysql user einzuloggen.

Wenn das nichts bringt, versuch mal:

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['host'] = 'localhost';

zu setzen. Vielleicht ist virgendwo ein falscher host gesetzt.


----------



## chrisi99 (26. Mai 2011)

habs jetzt auch ohne versucht, keine Änderung...

wirklich seltsam dieser Fehler...


----------



## Till (27. Mai 2011)

Versuch mal einen anderen Browser bzw. deaktivier Ad und Cookie Blocker in Deinem Browser, falls Du sowas verwendest. Es kann sein dass Der Browser die cookie basierten Sessions von phpmyadmin irgendwie blockt.


----------



## chrisi99 (28. Mai 2011)

ich habe jetzt IE, FF und Chrome versucht, da ich die gerade zur Hand habe. Cookies sind aktiviert und Popup-Blocker sicherheitshalber ausgeschaltet... aber es hilft nicht... :/

ein sehr seltsamer Fehler, und auch scheinbar nur auf meinem Server..

LG und ein schönes Wochenende!


----------



## Till (30. Mai 2011)

Haben andere PHP Applikationen auf dem Server ähnliche Probleme?


----------

